
Alphabet Leads Tech Retreat on Real Estate Deals - Reedx
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/alphabet-leads-tech-retreat-on-real-estate-deals
======
masonic
Paywalled -- I wonder if it mentions that they just added another big building
to their North Sunnyvale holdings.

